# Code 93288



## jalberts (Sep 25, 2009)

In the Cardiopulmonary Dept of the hospital when the nurses perform the interrogation pre- & post- ECP procedure and they are communicating with the Cardiologist via telephone - is it appropriate for the hospital to charge the 93288? If so what is the appropriate documentation required to meet the physician analysis, reveiw and report - physician signature on the devices generated readout?


----------

